

What does a startup founder do on Friday night? - mojsilo
http://startupscave.com/entrepreneurship/what-does-a-startup-founder-do-on-friday-night/

======
mojsilo
Yesterday we had to make a hot deploy to the clients server because of some
super urgent need. Hell of a fun!

